# Member Names



## htc (Aug 24, 2005)

I've always wonder what everyone's screen name means. I thought it would be fun if we start a thread. It'd be a great way to get to know one another. I'm not sure if this has already been discussed in another thread...?

Anyways, feel free to chime in and go into whatever level of detail YOU are comfortable with.

I'll start. My member name is pretty boring, it's my initials.


----------



## Raven (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Edgar Allen Poe

~ Raven ~


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 24, 2005)

My class call me Mrs Mac or Mrs M C cause my last name starts with Mc. I am hopeless at thinking up interesting screen names!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 24, 2005)

Currently I reside with 3 cats who are purrfectlydevine.  I had to spell it wrong to get it the first time and I've been able to get it no matter where I've gone.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 24, 2005)

I go by Barbarian57 most places (the name Barbara comes from the word barbarian, and I was born in 1957), but I decided I didn't want everyone here asking if I am a man or a woman, so I went with my first name and last initial.  Boring!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 24, 2005)

Well I would love to tell you that I am into myself..........  

But there is a Loose Meat sandwich called a "MAIDRITE" though "CANTEENS" ARE BETTER MAIDRITE IS FUNNY AND MAKES PEOPLE GO HUMMMMMMMMMMMMM!

HERES ONE, GUESS WHAT MY FULL NAME IS AND I WILL PM YOU TO TELL YOU IF YOU ARE THE WINNER ! (NO PRIZE HERE AND I MEAN IT  ) ONLY THE WINNER ON THIS ONE !  MY initials are J. M. L. and I Like My Name!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 24, 2005)

PDSWIFE... either my husbands initials
or
pretty darn s e x y wife
pretty darn sweet wife
pretty darn smart wife
it depends on what kind of mood I'm
in at the moment.

Thanks for starting this.  It'll
be fun to read all the replies.


----------



## The Z (Aug 24, 2005)

In high school I was known as "The Z-Man" because my last name starts with the letter 'Z'.  My screen name reflects a variation of that.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 24, 2005)

mmmm tancowgirl2000

Tan .....begininning of my name...Tanis
cowgirl...go figure....
2000.....because I was absent from other sites and couldnt remember my password....so had to pick the same thing with a #


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2005)

mine was shortened from my nickname on another site which was midnightstar. it just got shortened to middie somehow. and here i found out a few years ago, midnight star was a name of a group. i didn't even know that.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 24, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Well I would love to tell you that I am into myself..........
> 
> But there is a Loose Meat sandwich called a "MAIDRITE" though "CANTEENS" ARE BETTER MAIDRITE IS FUNNY AND MAKES PEOPLE GO HUMMMMMMMMMMMMM!
> 
> HERES ONE, GUESS WHAT MY FULL NAME IS AND I WILL PM YOU TO TELL YOU IF YOU ARE THE WINNER ! (NO PRIZE HERE AND I MEAN IT  ) ONLY THE WINNER ON THIS ONE ! MY initials are J. M. L. and I Like My Name!


 
james michael lewis?


I'm all Texan born and raised, of course I haven't been a "girl" in a year or two but it sounds better than Texaswoman


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2005)

MIne is kade for my grandson Cade and Ma for what he calls me hence
Kadesma


----------



## Haggis (Aug 24, 2005)

My nickname among my high school mates had always been 'Haggis' once they knew I had a scottish background. It has continued from there.


----------



## MJ (Aug 24, 2005)

My name comes from my initials. 




			
				Maidrite said:
			
		

> HERES ONE, GUESS WHAT MY FULL NAME IS AND I WILL PM YOU TO TELL YOU IF YOU ARE THE WINNER !


Am I allowed to guess, James? Do I get a bigger prize if I can guess your street address too?


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, here is a hint about Maidrite's name.  His (and mine, lol) last name could also be a first name.  And it's not Lewis.   

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2005)

lyle ? lane ?
lee ? leonard ?
lloyd ? 

am i close ???


----------



## MJ (Aug 24, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> lyle ? lane ?
> lee ? leonard ?
> lloyd ?
> 
> am i close ???


You got it Middie!


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2005)

okay... but which one ????? lol


----------



## callie (Aug 24, 2005)

No, my name's not callie...

callie is my sweet, sweet furry kid - part blue heeler, part cocker spaniel.


----------



## MJ (Aug 24, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> okay... but which one ????? lol


I'm not tellin.


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2005)

well *raspberries* to you too mj


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 24, 2005)

just raspberries middie?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2005)

My name is significant because it indicates my real identity.  I am Dorothy's Auntie Em (Andy M.).  

Most people don't realize that the Wizard of Oz is a true story, fictionalized for the movie.  The real Andy M. was turned into a female for the movie and the name was modified to accommodate the gender change.

The real story is about a 12 year old girl who was lost in a tornado in the dust bowl in the 30s.  She was missing for some time and the family was beginning to think they would never see her again.  

Many months later she reappeared as a changed person.  Upon investigation, the police found she had actually run off to California and was making her way selling illegal substances to the Hollywood set.  

Several months into this new endeavor she got tired of the wicked life she was leading and headed home.  She arrived at the farm late one night and walked into Auntie Em's room and tried to awaken her by pulling her leg....


...just like I'm pulling yours right now.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 24, 2005)

You got me!


----------



## Cyberchef (Aug 24, 2005)

... A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away .........
 
....  While at a family gathering a child picked a simple plant, cut it into fancy shapes and arranged it on a flat, round rock.  The child then tripped and spilt the child's thick, creamy beverage all over the shapes making a swirly design.  
 
The grown ups gazed at the sight with great interest and were somehow impelled to eat the child's creation.  To their amazement and delight it was a wonderful and tasty experience and they consumed every crumb and every drop of this wonderful dish!
 
They agreed that they must honor this child by giving the child a very special name......... ...."Cyberchef"!


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 25, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> lyle ? lane ?
> lee ? leonard ?
> lloyd ?
> 
> am i close ???


 
Think GERMAN  MIddie which one is German And Yes MY first Name is JAMES ONE OF THESE IS MY LAST NAME. THE MIDDLE IS THE HARDEST!


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 25, 2005)

Leonard??
Middle name Martin? Marley? Mark? Mervin?


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 25, 2005)

I'll give you a hint about Maidrite's middle name.  You probably don't know anyone with this name, yet you hear it a lot!  

I won't tell you his last name though.

 Barbara J. Leonard


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 25, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Leonard??
> Middle name Martin? Marley? Mark? Mervin?


Yay, you got it!  No to all of the middle names!

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 25, 2005)

You have me intrigued now!
Moe? Magnus? Matt? Monty?


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 25, 2005)

No, although one of those was his dad's nickname (his middle name was his dad's first name).

Ok, I'm going to bed now!!!

 Barbara


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 25, 2005)

I just use my name!  It's the Gaelic form of Isobel.  Boring, eh?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 25, 2005)

mudbug is a slang term for crayfish


----------



## crewsk (Aug 25, 2005)

My name is just my last name & first initial.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 25, 2005)

Nothing too creative--I'm from PA and I love baking.


----------



## GB (Aug 25, 2005)

Mine stands for something, but I am not telling


----------



## middie (Aug 25, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Mine stands for something, but I am not telling


 
ooh ooh i know i know !!!!! 
*waving hand in air like mad*

it stands for Goof Ball


----------



## GB (Aug 25, 2005)

And here I was thinking no one would be able to guess. Middie gets a gold star


----------



## mudbug (Aug 25, 2005)

Aw, I thought it meant "Golden Brown."


----------



## Raine (Aug 25, 2005)

Mine is short for Rainedaywm, which is a I changed from Rainydaywomen because it was already taken.   Which is a Bob Dylan song.   I'm a 60's child.


----------



## GB (Aug 25, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Aw, I thought it meant "Golden Brown."


Oh I like that better. OK that is what it stands for now. Sorry Middie, you will need to give the gold star to Mudbug


----------



## mudbug (Aug 25, 2005)

ha, ha - I fooled him, middie.  I really think it stands for goobers and beer.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 26, 2005)

I can't move moutains but.............................I can the sea!

When Does Corn Go To Sea ? 

 

 

 

 

 

 





















When It Becomes a Buck an Ear!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 26, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I can't move moutains but.............................I can the sea!
> 
> When Does Corn Go To Sea ?
> 
> ...


LOL  In case anyone didn't catch that, part of this is a clue!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Aug 26, 2005)

Mine is boring too - first initial, then first 4 letters of middle name.



			
				mudbug said:
			
		

> ha, ha - I fooled him, middie. I really think it stands for goobers and beer.


 
Nah, mudbug, 

GB is for *Gummy Bear*!


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 27, 2005)

I think its for  Good Body! and his wife is Mrs Good body!!


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 27, 2005)

James M     Leonard could it be MAIDRITE ? Nope not that !


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 27, 2005)

Mohamad? (spellings wrong I think)
Mate?
Mister?
Monk?


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 27, 2005)

Moses???? .........


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 27, 2005)

My Nickname is "Little Moe"


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 27, 2005)

YEP MOSES IT IS!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't even go to the beach or a lake, or even a pool with him anymore.  He keeps parting the waters and all the swimmers get mad!   

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 27, 2005)

You two crack me up


----------



## jkath (Aug 27, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I can't even go to the beach or a lake, or even a pool with him anymore. He keeps parting the waters and all the swimmers get mad!
> 
> Barbara


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 27, 2005)

I got it right!!!! What do I win??????????


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 27, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> I got it right!!!! What do I win??????????


Congratulations!!!

You have won a free membership at my new teacher forum!  

You have also won a free tour of Pageland, South Carolina. Of course you will have to provide your own transportation. 

And last, but not least, as soon as I'm able, you have won karma! 

 Barbara


----------



## bluespanishsky (Aug 27, 2005)

I LOVE Chris Isaak, and Blue Spanish Sky is one of my favorite CI songs.


----------



## Dove (Aug 28, 2005)

As most of you know...Dove is the beautiful Chihuahua that you see..

Marge~Dove


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 30, 2005)

Dove is That My Puppy ?


----------



## Dove (Aug 31, 2005)

Why do you ask??


----------



## licia (Oct 18, 2005)

My user name is a mixup of my first name, Alice.  Any time I've had to have one there was already an Alice so had to get another, so I mixed it up kinda sorta.  Mine is spelled with lower case "licia" the other is "Licia" with caps. She is real, I am pretend!!!! BTW, I don't use Alice at all, otherwise. The reason I posted this is so I can go back and read who everyone is .


----------



## CrémeBrulée (Oct 19, 2005)

*My turn*

On other forums I have used handles like Icelander, Islandia, Icy, something that was related to the theme of the forum, or something mysterious in my native language. When I registered here, I decided to use a food handle, and as I had recently had success making créme brulée, I decided to use that. Besides, it is descriptive of me: hard and slightly bitter on top, soft and gooey underneath...


----------



## licia (Oct 19, 2005)

Do you use a torch or broiler to finish the sugar?


----------



## CrémeBrulée (Oct 19, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> Do you use a torch or broiler to finish the sugar?



I used a broiler. Even though it worked (after several failures in the past - don't know what I did right this time), I would love to own a salamander - it's supposedly the best way of caramelising the sugar.


----------



## licia (Oct 19, 2005)

I use the broiler also, but think it would be really neat to have one of those little torches. I'd probably be dangerous, though.


----------



## AZRelish (Oct 20, 2005)

Mine is pretty obvious. AZ for Arizona and Relish for condiment. The #1 condiment in AZ is Salsa and I love to make and design new salsa of every degree of heat, sour , and sweetness. Plus salsa is one of the healthiest condiment you can use.


----------



## lawchick04 (Oct 20, 2005)

Just a girl who graduated from law school in 2004...but I have yet to pass the Colorado Bar Exam.   I'll be making another go at it in February.  Wish me luck; I've already started preparing.


----------



## cara (Oct 20, 2005)

I don`t actually know where cara comes from... I use since i`m in the internet... had to choose a name and this one came into my mind, I don`t know why....
all I know is, it`s not my real name


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 20, 2005)

"Cara" in Italian means "Dear"...it fits you nicely


----------



## cara (Oct 20, 2005)

yes, I know.. found out by now, it comes from the latin...
means lovely, precious, dear... 

I have a swiss friend, he always calls me "cara mia" ;o)


----------

